# Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani 'Cherry Red'



## Najakeeper (Dec 4, 2016)

This is one of the few centipede variants that I always wanted and I got one! 

She is a young girl, 12cm or so and is really hard to catch for a photo as she has already tunneled into the substrate and bolts if I turn on the lights. Here is a rare moment I could take one:







This is the remains of the roach she was eating before she bolted again. Never let a centipede kiss your face:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> This is one of the few centipede variants that I always wanted and I got one!
> 
> She is a young girl, 12cm or so and is really hard to catch for a photo as she tunneled in the software and bolts if I turn on the lights. Here is a rare moment I could take one:
> 
> ...


I've seen these for sale recently. Bonny pedes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 4, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I've seen these for sale recently. Bonny pedes.


Yeah, TSS has those :-s


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, TSS has those :-s


No. TSS has the mint legs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 4, 2016)

basin79 said:


> No. TSS has the mint legs.


Checked. Not anymore, but I swear a week ago they had the 'cherry' as well :-s


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Checked. Not anymore, but I swear a week ago they had the 'cherry' as well :-s


They might well have done. They sell out of some inverts really quick.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 4, 2016)

basin79 said:


> They might well have done. They sell out of some inverts really quick.


True. And that 'mint legs' price is, however, really honest if compared to the completely 'Jack Nicholson Shining' crazy prices of yankee-landia. Still IMO too much for a WC invert caught by kids for a dish of ramen/kebab, but overall UK prices are very fair and reasonable :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. And that 'mint legs' price is, however, really honest if compared to the completely 'Jack Nicholson Shining' crazy prices of yankee-landia. Still IMO too much for a WC invert caught by kids for a dish of ramen/kebab, but overall UK prices are very fair and reasonable :-s


It's all relative to how much you want something. I mean £200 is 2 weekends on the ale. So is it really that bad?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 4, 2016)

basin79 said:


> It's all relative to how much you want something. I mean £200 is 2 weekends on the ale. So is it really that bad?


Maybe not for you or me. But because I'm lucky, on that sense. But for other Italians I know £200 are a lot, since when they are lucky their paycheck is not even £650.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Maybe not for you or me. But because I'm lucky, on that sense. But for other Italians I know £200 are a lot, since when they are lucky their paycheck is not even £650.


Well in that case it's a lot of money. £200 is a lot of money. But it's surprising that you can say I've paid £100 for this T and some go what??? But will think nothing of blowing that at the pub over a weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 4, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Well in that case it's a lot of money. £200 is a lot of money. But it's surprising that you can say I've paid £100 for this T and some go what??? But will think nothing of blowing that at the pub over a weekend.


No, your statement is right and I understand you, man. I don't want to derail the thread but you guys did a quite good job with the 'Brexit' vote btw, while here we are still in full austerity and misery. And, notably, today majority of those Italians that work and earn that paycheck misery, are the "lucky" ones.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 5, 2016)

The thing is the cost piles up. I keep buying thinking that 200 is not much, 300 is reasonable etc. Then baby food becomes expensive .

I just do not find the "Chinese mint legs" variant that special to be honest. I would buy the "Taiwan high red" and "Malaysian jewel" before I buy the "Chinese mint legs" if I had the budget.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 6, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> "Taiwan high red"


*TAIWAN FTW!!!!!*

Lol, sorry I had to...  Amazing pedes, now we just need the centipede hobby to grow and get established captive bred lines, easier said than done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 7, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> *TAIWAN FTW!!!!!*
> 
> Lol, sorry I had to...  Amazing pedes, now we just need the centipede hobby to grow and get established captive bred lines, easier said than done.


It has grown quite a bit since it first started two decades ago. I remember back then, people were still confused about how to sex pedes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Dec 8, 2016)

Glad we are growing, to say the least. I'm fascinated by all inverts (all animals for that matter), but pedes have me captivated like no other. Let's hope we overtake the scorps soon!

Edit: Can I also see a pic of the Taiwan High Red?


----------



## Kookookachu (Dec 8, 2016)

This photo of the Taiwanese "High Red" is from Thorston Trapp's site scolopender.de

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kookookachu (Dec 9, 2016)

basin79 said:


> No. TSS has the mint legs.


I've never heard the name "mint legs" before.  Is that the same as the Chinese "green leg" pictured here?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Dec 9, 2016)

Kookookachu said:


> I've never heard the name "mint legs" before.  Is that the same as the Chinese "green leg" pictured here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Is that yours?


----------



## Kookookachu (Dec 9, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Yes. Is that yours?


No, I saw it on the site mentioned previously and the dealer won't sell it


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 19, 2016)

Kookookachu said:


> This photo of the Taiwanese "High Red" is from Thorston Trapp's site scolopender.de


Yeah, this is what I meant..







Seems like there is incredible variety within the _S.subspinipes_ complex. Some amazing beauties there...

My cherry red is doing great. These animals are at least as interesting as spiders and a lot more active than most when given adequate space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

